# American moving from France to Italy (Where do I apply for the visa??)



## ljohns321 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am new to the board, so I apologize if a question like this has already been covered. I am an American who has been living in France for the past two years under a student visa. I am hoping to transfer to Italy sometime in the late fall (2014) and I am curious, can I go to the Italian Embassy in France to apply for my visa or do I have to return to the States? (Staying in Europe would be ideal due to money.) Thank you!!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

On what basis will you be staying in Italy. More studies, found a job?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given that you've been on a long-stay visa here in France, I'd go to the Italian consulate in Paris and try that route first.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ljohns321 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for the replies thus far. I'm researching the visas now. I will either apply for a student visa since I plan on enrolling in an Italian language school, though I am not sure full time. Or I will be working on the computer from home for an American company so I'll have the financial means to support myself abroad, though I'm not sure what visa this would be. Long-stay, Type D, self employed? Here in France it works that way under a temporary resident card, which I would have applied and qualified for if I stayed here, stating I will not work for a French business while I lived here. Does something similar exist in Italy? Thanks again!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ljohns321 said:


> I'm researching the visas now. I will either apply for a student visa since I plan on enrolling in an Italian language school, though I am not sure full time. Or I will be working on the computer from home for an American company so I'll have the financial means to support myself abroad, though I'm not sure what visa this would be. Long-stay, Type D, self employed?


OK, unfortunately neither of your plans is likely to work. For a student visa they'll most likely want to see both full time and a degree program. Full time allows up to 20 hours per week in university-associated employment -- not working online for an American company.

There is no independent visa/residence permit that I'm aware of that would allow you to work in Italy for an offshore company. Work in Italy is work in Italy. The fact it's online is immaterial -- or rather highly relevant because it's work a citizen could do from Italy just as easily, in principle. So no visa for that.

Whether you work legally or illegally in/from Italy the income is taxable in Italy. You really don't want to violate that set of laws either.

As far as applying for a visa to Italy while in France, it depends on whether the Italian consulate considers you a legal resident of France. With student status (especially if soon expiring), probably not, but you can try. You'd need a better visa plan, though.


----------

